# September 2013 Theme Voting



## Fin (Aug 21, 2013)

Poll closes August 28th.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Aug 21, 2013)

I was swayed by the option that most people already voted for... 
Ahhhhh.... democracy at its finest...


----------



## FleshEater (Aug 22, 2013)

Strange, I was just contemplating a story idea that could work for "Don't Turn Out the Lights" this morning before work, before I saw this thread.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 22, 2013)

FleshEater said:


> Strange, I was just contemplating a story idea that could work for "Don't Turn Out the Lights" this morning before work, before I saw this thread.



Just incorporate a sleeping pill into it, and it will work for both.


----------



## Ghosts of the Maze (Aug 23, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Just incorporate a sleeping pill into it, and it will work for both.


I'm just going to use all of the suggestions in my next piece. An evil scientist spikes the town's water supply, causing everybody to be grossly deformed. He refuses to let them turn out the lights, so that they can't hide in the dark to keep from seeing how ugly they have become.
Then his foil rows upstream to the town with a heapin helpin of transcendent donuts, which cures everybody. There is a final battle, which makes everybody nervous, until the stranger wins. They end by dancing in St. Madrigal Square at midnight. 
Done.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Aug 23, 2013)

Sounds pretty awesome, Ghosts.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Aug 23, 2013)

Voted.


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 23, 2013)

Voted for Better Living Through Chemistry. 

Last Day of Magic is too close to one we just did, called The Last Good Day, IMO.


----------



## justanothernickname (Aug 23, 2013)

"dont turn out the lights", could be either real scary or real sexy


----------



## Staff Deployment (Aug 23, 2013)

I voted for "Transcendant Donut". Not because I expect it to win, but because it's adorable.

I have no idea why "Better Living Through Chemistry" is winning right now. It's _by far_ my least favourite; there's so much potential here in all these other prompts and it's all gonna go to a rather uninspired option. Oh well.


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2013)

Better Living Through Chemistry almost won the last time it was in the races too. Not really shocked about that one.


----------



## Jon M (Aug 23, 2013)

Staff Deployment said:


> I have no idea why "Better Living Through Chemistry" is winning right now. It's _by far_ my least favourite; there's so much potential here in all these other prompts and it's all gonna go to a rather uninspired option. Oh well.


Psh. I've been hoping this prompt won for _months_.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 23, 2013)

If the chemistry one wins, I'm calling the right to use all Erectile Dysfunction drugs!


----------



## J Anfinson (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't actually care which one wins. In the end it's all about interpetation, which you can twist until it fits whatever you'd like.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jon M said:


> Psh. I've been hoping this prompt won for _months_.



+1.

That's been nominated since what, last year?


----------



## Dictarium (Aug 24, 2013)

All of the prompts up for a vote are heavily flexible (even Transcendent Donut). Anyone who says otherwise hasn't thought about the one they're vilifying for more than a minute.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm not vilifying it! It's just my least favourite.

5 HOURS LATER EDIT: and now i even have an idea for it
of course i have an idea for most of them but still


----------



## WechtleinUns (Aug 24, 2013)

See, I'm probably going to take an alternate route and stay away from the pharmaceutical companies. There's an entire industry booming with regards to 3D-printers. Did you know that NASA is already looking into prototype food replicator designs? It doesn't get much better living than that, I'll say.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 24, 2013)

Don't Turn Out the Lights is making a comeback!


----------



## bazz cargo (Aug 24, 2013)

None to do with cheese.


----------



## enchantedsecret24 (Aug 25, 2013)

I was really rooting for "don't turn out the lights." I've never done a scary ghost story before, but I've always wanted to try it. Maybe someday!


----------



## Dictarium (Aug 25, 2013)

Staff Deployment said:


> I'm not vilifying it! It's just my least favourite.
> 
> 5 HOURS LATER EDIT: and now i even have an idea for it
> of course i have an idea for most of them but still


Lo siento, no quise decirlo con groseria.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Aug 27, 2013)

"Don't Turn Out the Lights" has the potential to be especially profound.  That gets my vote.


----------



## J Anfinson (Aug 27, 2013)

It all comes down to the next 24 hours, folks. Will I be writing about a science fair project gone wrong, producing mustard gas? Or will it be about the slimy creature salivating at the thought of chewing your toes off while you sleep? Argh! I'm foaming at the mouth to begin.


----------

